# Saffron brunch at Atlantis, yes or no?



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Last minute invitation to join a group for Saffron brunch at the Atlantis this weekend. Last weekend before Ramadan FYI.

Never been to Saffron but have heard stories. People seem to either love it or hate it with a passion. Is it worth it? What should one really expect? Food decent enough and worth the 500 AED? I stay away from fruity cocktails and jaggers and mostly stick to beer/wines.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

18-30 in what feels like a airport terminal or factory canteen. The food's decent but nothing outstanding, loads of choice. All drinks are branded and help yourself stations are everywhere.

You're not allowed to go anywhere else in the hotel after, they either bus you around the nightclub that opens for a few hours or herd you off the premises in taxis.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

One of the worst I've been to. It gets really rowdy and noisy and if you end up tabled near the DJ - forget being able to have any kind of conversation with the person sat next to you - I have no idea why venues feel the need to blast music out, when people just want to talk. The last one before Ramadan I would expect to be particularly messy.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

In short, very very very drunk people and average food but plenty of alcohol.

Hmm. The question then becomes is 500 AED + taxi fare worth the spectacle?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> In short, very very very drunk people and average food but plenty of alcohol.
> 
> Hmm. The question then becomes is 500 AED + taxi fare worth the spectacle?


Well what's worse, is if you're a non-drinker, they'll still charge you 500dhs!!! The food ain't THAT good.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I've never actually seen it, but I imagine Saffron is like an episode of The Only Way is Essex. Plenty of drunk young ones whose alcohol tolerance is a lot lower than they think. 

As per every other brunch in Dubai, plenty of food choice of a good quality. Saffron is only 'better' than the rest if you like weird drinks from coconuts, pineapples, melons or as a slushi type vodka concoction. If sticking to the beer I'd go somewhere quieter. 

Its not all bad, can be an entertaining afternoon if you want it to be.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

As mentioned earlier it doesn't really have a "Wow I'm at a 500dhs Brunch feel" it's a bit more like a school dinner hall with better food, plenty of drinks though.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I believe it is obligatory to arrive at this brunch in a white 1984 Ford XR3i, wearing white socks, a perm, gold medallion showing through unbuttoned shirt (hairy chest optional) and answer to the name "Kev".
Otherwise you can't get in.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

Why not just go and try it to make up your own mind? That's the best way to tackle everything in Dubai


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

It's ok I guess, it's one of those ones that I think everyone goes to the moment they land or those visiting family. It defo has 18-30 vibe in a Liquid Nightclub.

Could be worse, could be going to Girders :lol:


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Said no thanks.

As much as the promise of an entertaining spectacle was, that it's not known for food is what killed it for me. If it was top notch food as at Yalumba I'd probably have gone. But 500 aed just to watch people be silly, sorry, thanks, no.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I believe it is obligatory to arrive at this brunch in a white 1984 Ford XR3i, wearing white socks, a perm, gold medallion showing through unbuttoned shirt (hairy chest optional) and answer to the name "Kev".
> Otherwise you can't get in.
> Cheers
> Steve


I'd pay AED 500 to arrive in an XR3i.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I'd pay AED 500 to arrive in an XR3i.


Hi,
Through rose tinted specs!
At the time, they were fun - but shocking build quality and would be beaten off the mark today by a new Toyota Yaris!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Through rose tinted specs!
> At the time, they were fun - but shocking build quality and would be beaten off the mark today by a new Toyota Yaris!
> Cheers
> Steve


In Dubai you'd be safer off in a Yaris, after all - you wouldn't be caught dead in one :heh:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It sounds like the average Saffron punter needs to read this handy Gulf News guide published yesterday:

Buffet etiquette: What not to do | GulfNews.com


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

I think Yalumba has the worst food ever! Still go for the bottomless tattinger tho...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Recommendations if not Saffron?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

At one end of the scale, definitely not Girders. Never experienced so many fights in one place in one night, not even in the UK!! Post brunch of course! At the other end of the scale, definitely not Geales at Royal Meridien. Very disappointing.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah Girders is awful, it's full of wide boys on the commision only roles :lol:


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

For serious money, Traiteur is very nice. Most expensive brunch in Dubai at 700+ AED/head if you get the premium champagne package and around 650 without the champagne. Food is top notch. Relaxed, quiet and grown up setting.

Gaucho does an a la carte brunch. Excellent food as you would expect. Grown up atmosphere.

Toko in Downton does a very good Japanese brunch. 450 AED. 

I still have a soft spot for Yalumba. It was the original party brunch in Dubai and I haven't been there in about 18 months but word is that the worst behaved of the children have now moved on to Bubblicious and Saffron, leaving Yalumba for a slightly more restrained crowd but with still a great vibe, as the brunch continues into happy hour till 7:30ish. The food was always terrific. 

For cheap and cheerful, McGettigans in JLT is perfectly fine. 200 AED for the buffet and all you can drink, plus another 150 AED for the happy hour afterwards.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Yeah Girders is awful, it's full of wide boys on the commision only roles :lol:


I rather liked Girders, but only for the sheer hilarity of laughing at my sleeve at those types. 

I can dress like one of them as well as they can, so they naturally assume I'm one of them. 

Endless amusement.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I rather liked Girders, but only for the sheer hilarity of laughing at my sleeve at those types.
> 
> I can dress like one of them as well as they can, so they naturally assume I'm one of them.
> 
> Endless amusement.


You mean you have pointy shoes and shiny suits?

I was at Yolumba a couple of months ago, food was great and you're quite right, the champagne never stops flowing.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking for recommendations as a noob here, something you get served at the table because serve yourself buffets remind me snotty kids digging their fingers into everyone food and licking the serving spoon before they put it back!

Something on the more civilised end, we've done The Ivy which was we found good quality food and decent value. Also done Torro Torro at the Grosvenor House in the Marina, not impressed, it was expensive, full of kids running about, wideboys in popped collars and not a 'classy' atmosphere, but my god do you consume some meat there.

Looking for somewhere around 500AED/ head for a once a month treat with friends, served at the table, relaxed atmosphere, somewhere you can have a conversation and hear yourself think, where do you guys go?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dibblington said:


> Looking for recommendations as a noob here, something you get served at the table because serve yourself buffets remind me snotty kids digging their fingers into everyone food and licking the serving spoon before they put it back!
> 
> Something on the more civilised end, we've done The Ivy which was we found good quality food and decent value. Also done Torro Torro at the Grosvenor House in the Marina, not impressed, it was expensive, full of kids running about, wideboys in popped collars and not a 'classy' atmosphere, but my god do you consume some meat there.
> 
> Looking for somewhere around 500AED/ head for a once a month treat with friends, served at the table, relaxed atmosphere, somewhere you can have a conversation and hear yourself think, where do you guys go?


I like Yolumba, mains are served at table, you can talk, food is great.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you not see my post?

Gaucho is very good for this sort of brunch.

Toko and Yalumba are both excellent. Yalumba does both a buffet and a la carte. Buffet is quite good so is everything from a la carte.

Shangri La does a good brunch but the atmosphere is a bit sterile. 



Dibblington said:


> Looking for recommendations as a noob here, something you get served at the table because serve yourself buffets remind me snotty kids digging their fingers into everyone food and licking the serving spoon before they put it back!
> 
> Something on the more civilised end, we've done The Ivy which was we found good quality food and decent value. Also done Torro Torro at the Grosvenor House in the Marina, not impressed, it was expensive, full of kids running about, wideboys in popped collars and not a 'classy' atmosphere, but my god do you consume some meat there.
> 
> Looking for somewhere around 500AED/ head for a once a month treat with friends, served at the table, relaxed atmosphere, somewhere you can have a conversation and hear yourself think, where do you guys go?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You mean you have pointy shoes and shiny suits?
> 
> I was at Yolumba a couple of months ago, food was great and you're quite right, the champagne never stops flowing.


God, no - that's two things I never could do. 

I do like paisley ties with fat knots though. It's close enough.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

The reviews of Yalumbu put me off, party hats, balloons and hooters aren't conducive to conversation with friends. They're more suited to a party where you come away exhausted from pinning tails on donkeys with a piece of cake wrapped in kitchen roll. 

Gaucho and Toko look like a good call though.


----------

